# Milan, può tornare Ibrahimovic, i dettagli.



## Willy Wonka (29 Maggio 2017)

Come riportato da *Repubblica* oggi in edicola, 29 Maggio 2017, nell'ambito del rinnovo contrattuale di Donnarumma, a dispetto di quanto sostenuto nelle scorse settimane, sembra che ci sia un forte consolidamento d'intenti tra Mino Raiola e la dirigenza rossonera, a tal punto che si è palesata una nuova clamorosa idea: riportare Ibra al Milan. Lo svedese vorrebbe chiudere la carriera nel club che ha sempre amato più di tutti, e quello dove si è sentito meglio. Ibrahimovic dovrà prima di tutto recuperare dal problema al ginocchio ma la suggestione di un ritorno in rossonero per chiudere a Milano la carriera lo affascinerebbe non poco.

*Raiola a Sky: "Ibra rimarrà in Europa al 100%. Lo vogliono molti club e lui può giocare ancora 2 anni". *


----------



## alcyppa (29 Maggio 2017)

La testa dice BASTA ma il cuore non vuole saperne di ragionare.

Ibra al Milan lo vorrei sempre e comunque.


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da *Repubblica* oggi in edicola, 29 Maggio 2017, nell'ambito del rinnovo contrattuale di Donnarumma, a dispetto di quanto sostenuto nelle scorse settimane, sembra che ci sia un forte consolidamento d'intenti tra Mino Raiola e la dirigenza rossonera, a tal punto che si è palesata una nuova clamorosa idea: riportare Ibra al Milan. Lo svedese vorrebbe chiudere la carriera nel club che ha sempre amato più di tutti, e quello dove si è sentito meglio. Ibrahimovic dovrà prima di tutto recuperare dal problema al ginocchio ma la suggestione di un ritorno in rossonero per chiudere a Milano la carriera lo affascinerebbe non poco.



E' vecchio, è rotto, ma è Ibra!


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da *Repubblica* oggi in edicola, 29 Maggio 2017, nell'ambito del rinnovo contrattuale di Donnarumma, a dispetto di quanto sostenuto nelle scorse settimane, sembra che ci sia un forte consolidamento d'intenti tra Mino Raiola e la dirigenza rossonera, a tal punto che si è palesata una nuova clamorosa idea: riportare Ibra al Milan. Lo svedese vorrebbe chiudere la carriera nel club che ha sempre amato più di tutti, e quello dove si è sentito meglio. Ibrahimovic dovrà prima di tutto recuperare dal problema al ginocchio ma la suggestione di un ritorno in rossonero per chiudere a Milano la carriera lo affascinerebbe non poco.



Ed eccolo la... ritorna il tormentone estivo. Stamattina avevo letto su sportmediaset una notizia su Ibra dove riportavano, che Zlatan voleva concludere la carriera con altri 2 anni in europa (niente USA quindi).... il primo pensiero è stato, vuoi vedere che torna se non quest'anno il prossimo? 

certo il pensiero di accollarsi un altro figlio di Raiola...


----------



## Alex (29 Maggio 2017)

magari


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da *Repubblica* oggi in edicola, 29 Maggio 2017, nell'ambito del rinnovo contrattuale di Donnarumma, a dispetto di quanto sostenuto nelle scorse settimane, sembra che ci sia un forte consolidamento d'intenti tra Mino Raiola e la dirigenza rossonera, a tal punto che si è palesata una nuova clamorosa idea: riportare Ibra al Milan. Lo svedese vorrebbe chiudere la carriera nel club che ha sempre amato più di tutti, e quello dove si è sentito meglio. Ibrahimovic dovrà prima di tutto recuperare dal problema al ginocchio ma la suggestione di un ritorno in rossonero per chiudere a Milano la carriera lo affascinerebbe non poco.



Lo riprenderei senza dubbio. Ibra, anche zoppo, ci porta in Champions da solo.


----------



## Casnop (29 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da *Repubblica* oggi in edicola, 29 Maggio 2017, nell'ambito del rinnovo contrattuale di Donnarumma, a dispetto di quanto sostenuto nelle scorse settimane, sembra che ci sia un forte consolidamento d'intenti tra Mino Raiola e la dirigenza rossonera, a tal punto che si è palesata una nuova clamorosa idea: riportare Ibra al Milan. Lo svedese vorrebbe chiudere la carriera nel club che ha sempre amato più di tutti, e quello dove si è sentito meglio. Ibrahimovic dovrà prima di tutto recuperare dal problema al ginocchio ma la suggestione di un ritorno in rossonero per chiudere a Milano la carriera lo affascinerebbe non poco.


Ed ecco la tassa Raiola per Donnarumma, prima c'era quella per Ibrahimovic. Il segno dei tempi.


----------



## Superpippo80 (29 Maggio 2017)

Lo amo.

Torna a casa Ibra!


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2017)

Ibra - Aubameyang davanti.

Vuoi mettere?


----------



## neversayconte (29 Maggio 2017)

è un "leggero" upgrade rispetto a Bacca, pur avendo 35 anni.
se è in forma, migliora le prestazioni di tutti i compagni di squadra.


----------



## super87 (29 Maggio 2017)

Ma dobbiamo costruire il Milan del futuro o ricostruire l'ultimo Milan che ci ha fatto vincere.

Ibra costa e non ha nessun senso ora. Se non si fosse fatto male sarebbe stato diverso.

Ma il Milan ha bisogno di certezze, non di giocatori che fanno i leader ma poi ti mancano per 2/3 di stagione e tutta la squadra ne risente.


----------



## RickyB83 (29 Maggio 2017)

ibra fantasista con Morata Punta col cambio modulo .. potrebbe essere devastante! 

certo che Ringhio e Zlatan basterebbero solo loro due per mandare avanti la baracca a suon di schiaffoni ! ahah


----------



## super87 (29 Maggio 2017)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> è un "leggero" upgrade rispetto a Bacca, pur avendo 35 anni.
> se è in forma, migliora le prestazioni di tutti i compagni di squadra.



Sono d'accordo ma tra 2-3 anni siamo punto e a capo.

La strada l'ha tracciata la Juventus, è ripartita dalle bandiere e da giovani forti molti dei quali si sono rivalutati e su cui ha fatto mercato.

Certo aveva Conte, ma sta durando ancora.

Con Ibra fai 2 stagioni (senza vincere) e poi anziché andare avanti fai 3 passi indietro.

Con Ibra sarebbe meglio avere Gattuso allenatore. Forse anche senza Ibra, ma va bene cosi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ibra - Aubameyang davanti.
> 
> Vuoi mettere?



Magari...

Se dietro a loro poi fanno una buona squadra come sembra, si lotterebbe davvero per qualcosa d'importante.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Maggio 2017)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> è un "leggero" upgrade rispetto a Bacca, pur avendo 35 anni.
> se è in forma, migliora le prestazioni di tutti i compagni di squadra.



Si, abbiamo già Bacca, ma è un pelino diverso, fà così schifo che tutti i compagni al suo fianco sembrano fenomeni.
Ibra migliora realmente le prestazioni dei compagni.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (29 Maggio 2017)

Ehhhh certi amori non si scordano davvero...personalmente Ibra in squadra lo vorrei sempre e comunque...anche per la sola presenza o carica che trasmette


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ibra - Aubameyang davanti.
> 
> Vuoi mettere?



Con Ibra ad attirare la difesa e Aubame a infilarsi negli spazi sarebbe devastante. Altro che lotta champions.... si può puntare anche alla juve


----------



## MissRossonera (29 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da *Repubblica* oggi in edicola, 29 Maggio 2017, nell'ambito del rinnovo contrattuale di Donnarumma, a dispetto di quanto sostenuto nelle scorse settimane, sembra che ci sia un forte consolidamento d'intenti tra Mino Raiola e la dirigenza rossonera, a tal punto che si è palesata una nuova clamorosa idea: riportare Ibra al Milan. Lo svedese vorrebbe chiudere la carriera nel club che ha sempre amato più di tutti, e quello dove si è sentito meglio. Ibrahimovic dovrà prima di tutto recuperare dal problema al ginocchio ma la suggestione di un ritorno in rossonero per chiudere a Milano la carriera lo affascinerebbe non poco.



Tutti gli italiani hanno le canzoni rompiscatole e i milanisti hanno la storia del ritorno di Ibra.Tipi diversi,ma pur sempre tormentoni estivi.


----------



## Casnop (29 Maggio 2017)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> ibra fantasista con Morata Punta col cambio modulo .. potrebbe essere devastante!
> 
> certo che Ringhio e Zlatan basterebbero solo loro due per mandare avanti la baracca a suon di schiaffoni ! ahah


Con Ibrahimovic sarebbe inevitabile. Non si è trovato bene con il modulo con due attaccanti larghi a Barcellona, potrebbe fare meglio nel 4231, ma occorre avere trequarti che si inseriscano e soprattutto segnino. Il modulo ideale dello svedese si chiama Julio Cruz, l'attaccante argentino che meglio di altri ne ha saputo assecondare le preferenze di gioco. Alto, potente ma mobile, altruista, grande lettore dei movimenti offensivi di Zlatan. Alvaro Morata, in un modulo a due attaccanti in area, avrebbe buone possibilità di replicare le fortune del buon Julio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Maggio 2017)

Me ne frego della logica, ibra sarebbe l'eccezione al "non prendere vecchi" che farei 50 VOLTE!

Senza contare che sarebbe un acquisto perfetto in ottica Brand in Cina, riporti entusiasmo, ti candidi allo scudetto, trattieni Donnarumma (perchè è palese sia uno dei motivi)...

E questo non esclude l'arrivo del Morata di turno, anzi, visto che si gioca a 2...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (29 Maggio 2017)

super87 ha scritto:


> Forse anche senza Ibra


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Maggio 2017)

Se si vuol fare un discorso serio, Ibra come nuovo centravanti sarebbe inutile e deleterio,
Ibra preso come ciliegina sulla torta, magari dopo essersi portati a casa Morata e Gomez, potrebbe essere lo scalino, per personalità, che ci appaia alla Juve.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Maggio 2017)

notizia ciclica per tutte le stagioni
certo non essendoci più Galliani magari Ibra un pensiero può farcelo


----------



## Konrad (29 Maggio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> La testa dice BASTA ma il cuore non vuole saperne di ragionare.
> 
> Ibra al Milan lo vorrei sempre e comunque.



Sottoscrivo in pieno...al CUOR non si comanda


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Maggio 2017)

Anche solo per mettere tutti in riga nello spogliatoio lo riprenderei. Torna Ibra!


----------



## Symon (29 Maggio 2017)

Ma x favore, non diciamo eresie...Un giocatore rotto di 37 anni, pur chiamandosi Ibrahimovic, può rimanere dov'è.
Se proprio Rooney, che è dell'85...e che fà inspiegabilmente panchina...


----------



## Alberto (29 Maggio 2017)

Dico la mia su Ibra... visto che siamo una squadra da rifondare e che nel prossimo campionato il target dovrebbe essere la qualificazione alla Champions, Ibra lo prenderei anche se magari "dura" non più di 2 anni. Argomento la mia tesi: senza scomodare la juve, Napoli e Roma in questa stagione hanno totalizzato rispettivamente 86 ed 87 punti. Sono medie da scudetto. Noi dobbiamo avvicinarci a queste squadre, e nonostante compreremo molti giocatori e forse le altre venderanno qualcuno dei loro, 26-27 punti non sono semplici da recuperare. Sono più avanti in programmazione e rosa. Ecco perché prenderei Ibra, allo stato attuale al Milan potrebbe essere molto utile, perché come ben sappiamo tutti, Ibra i campionati li vince da solo; magari per come siamo messi attualmente non ci farà vincere il campionato ma è uno dei pochi (se non l'unico) giocatore che può farti recuperare gran parte del distacco che ci divide dalle prime. Chiaro che fossimo in una situazione diversa, sarebbe una mossa non molto proficua, se ad esempio avessimo già una rosa collaudata, in tal caso forse sarebbe meglio inserire giocatori giovani o comunque non ultra trentenni. Ma per recuperare un minimo dalle concorrenti che stanno più in alto, allo stato attuale (squadra che sarà per metà rifondata, campioni che ancora tentennano nel venire al Milan ecc.) Ibra sarebbe, paradossalmente (dico paradossalmente per via dell'età non più giovanissima, unita al recente infortunio) un grande passo avanti.


----------



## Theochedeo (29 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da *Repubblica* oggi in edicola, 29 Maggio 2017, nell'ambito del rinnovo contrattuale di Donnarumma, a dispetto di quanto sostenuto nelle scorse settimane, sembra che ci sia un forte consolidamento d'intenti tra Mino Raiola e la dirigenza rossonera, a tal punto che si è palesata una nuova clamorosa idea: riportare Ibra al Milan. Lo svedese vorrebbe chiudere la carriera nel club che ha sempre amato più di tutti, e quello dove si è sentito meglio. Ibrahimovic dovrà prima di tutto recuperare dal problema al ginocchio ma la suggestione di un ritorno in rossonero per chiudere a Milano la carriera lo affascinerebbe non poco.



Ibra cambia tanto, tantissimo, dal punto di vista mediatico (tradotto: più visibilità-->più entrate commerciali).

Senza contare la mentalità vincente, condita da un'impeccabile etica del lavoro, che manca come il pane a Milanello da quando se ne andò nel 2012.

Dal punto di vista tecnico conosciamo tutti il suo valore. L'unico dubbio per quanto mi riguarda sarebbe il recupero dall'infortunio.


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Maggio 2017)

Ibra lo vorrei sempre e comunque, anche solo come motivatore della squadra. Il problema è l'infortunio: che senso avrebbe dare 8-10 milioni all'anno ad un giocatore infortunato che non sai nemmeno quando torna e se torna ai suoi livelli?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Maggio 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ed ecco la tassa Raiola per Donnarumma, prima c'era quella per Ibrahimovic. Il segno dei tempi.



Mi hai letto nel pensiero. "La tassa Raiola" rimettere nel calcio che conta il suo assistito sginochhiato.

Come riserva ci puó stare.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Maggio 2017)

Però voglio anche che gli diano la 10, la fascia da capitano e il contratto pronto come secondo allenatore nella stagione 2017/18.


----------



## Jaqen (29 Maggio 2017)

[MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION]


----------



## pazzomania (29 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da *Repubblica* oggi in edicola, 29 Maggio 2017, nell'ambito del rinnovo contrattuale di Donnarumma, a dispetto di quanto sostenuto nelle scorse settimane, sembra che ci sia un forte consolidamento d'intenti tra Mino Raiola e la dirigenza rossonera, a tal punto che si è palesata una nuova clamorosa idea: riportare Ibra al Milan. Lo svedese vorrebbe chiudere la carriera nel club che ha sempre amato più di tutti, e quello dove si è sentito meglio. Ibrahimovic dovrà prima di tutto recuperare dal problema al ginocchio ma la suggestione di un ritorno in rossonero per chiudere a Milano la carriera lo affascinerebbe non poco.



Ogni anno esce ahahah.

Magari ora che ha disintegrato un ginocchio e tornerà a giocare a 37 anni, potrebbe avverarsi.


----------



## Black (29 Maggio 2017)

anche a me verrebbe da scrivere che il cuore mi fa dire che Ibra lo vorrei sempre al Milan!! se non si fosse infortunato potrei pensarla ancora così, ma il rischio di prendere un giocatore del suo calibro (e con il suo stipendio) per poi non vederlo mai in campo, o in forma inadeguata è alto in questo caso.
Non dimentichiamo che se prendi Ibra si deve rinunciare al 4-3-3... anche se Ibra+Morata in un 4-2-3-1 non sarebbe proprio una brutta cosa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da *Repubblica* oggi in edicola, 29 Maggio 2017, nell'ambito del rinnovo contrattuale di Donnarumma, a dispetto di quanto sostenuto nelle scorse settimane, sembra che ci sia un forte consolidamento d'intenti tra Mino Raiola e la dirigenza rossonera, a tal punto che si è palesata una nuova clamorosa idea: riportare Ibra al Milan. Lo svedese vorrebbe chiudere la carriera nel club che ha sempre amato più di tutti, e quello dove si è sentito meglio. Ibrahimovic dovrà prima di tutto recuperare dal problema al ginocchio ma la suggestione di un ritorno in rossonero per chiudere a Milano la carriera lo affascinerebbe non poco.



Penso sia improbabile, ma un ritorno di Ibra anche a 40 anni e con un ginocchio rotto? Ci metto la firma in ogni caso e lo vado a prendere io.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (29 Maggio 2017)

Ibra-morata o Ibra-aubameyang... tanta roba !


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Maggio 2017)

Portiamolo al milan ma mettiamo pure una clausola a raiola : se ibra non ci porta in champions l'ingaggio allo svedese lo paga lui di tasca.


----------



## Victorss (29 Maggio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se si vuol fare un discorso serio, Ibra come nuovo centravanti sarebbe inutile e deleterio,
> Ibra preso come ciliegina sulla torta, magari dopo essersi portati a casa Morata e Gomez, potrebbe essere lo scalino, per personalità, che ci appaia alla Juve.


Così sarebbe perfetto.


----------



## de sica (29 Maggio 2017)

Basta con i giocatori di raiola! Ma come? Prima dite di tagliare i ponti con quel maiale, poi volete ibra? Basta, ha 35 anni e viene da un crociato rotto. Pensiamo a rinfondare questa squadra con ambizione e senso logico


----------



## 666psycho (29 Maggio 2017)

Ma basta... io nn lo voglio... bisogna girare la pagina..


----------



## Coripra (29 Maggio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Portiamolo al milan ma mettiamo pure una clausola a raiola : se ibra non ci porta in champions l'ingaggio allo svedese lo paga lui di tasca.



mitico!


----------



## zlatan (29 Maggio 2017)

Notizia assolutamente bufala, anche perchè parla di un eventuale ritorno l'anno prossimo, rendiamoci conto, a 90 anni. Detto questo, io lo prenderei subito da mettere nello spogliatoio come capitano al limite anche non giocatore, per menare quelli che non si impegnano. Cioè lo metti lì sull'uscio dello spogliatoio, e al rientro dal campo con l'aiuto di GAttuso... BAm legnate a chi arriva senza la maglia sudata. Partite come quelle di Pescara o Empoli in casa non ne vedremmo più....


----------



## Igniorante (29 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da *Repubblica* oggi in edicola, 29 Maggio 2017, nell'ambito del rinnovo contrattuale di Donnarumma, a dispetto di quanto sostenuto nelle scorse settimane, sembra che ci sia un forte consolidamento d'intenti tra Mino Raiola e la dirigenza rossonera, a tal punto che si è palesata una nuova clamorosa idea: riportare Ibra al Milan. Lo svedese vorrebbe chiudere la carriera nel club che ha sempre amato più di tutti, e quello dove si è sentito meglio. Ibrahimovic dovrà prima di tutto recuperare dal problema al ginocchio ma la suggestione di un ritorno in rossonero per chiudere a Milano la carriera lo affascinerebbe non poco.



Dovremmo tagliare tutti i rapporti con Raiola, ma in questo caso si parla pur sempre di un fenomeno...sarebbe da fare senza pensarci due volte, anche a prescindere dalla "grana" Donnarumma.


----------



## Raryof (29 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ibra - Aubameyang davanti.
> 
> Vuoi mettere?



Ibra e Morata, in questo caso risparmi i soldi dell'acquisto del Keita di turno e ti pigli il Papu al posto di Deulofeu (da sbolognare anche lui), già così è tanta roba perché non saremmo Ibra dipendenti ma avremmo un Ibra in più, secondo me è da fare e poi Ibra non si rifiuta mai ragazzi, peccato sia rimasto solo 2 annetti con noi ma lo vorrei rivedere da noi e vorrei chiudesse qui da noi a 37-38 anni.


----------



## koti (29 Maggio 2017)

*Raiola a Sky: "Ibra rimarrà in Europa al 100%. Lo vogliono molti club e lui può giocare ancora 2 anni". 
*


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Maggio 2017)

Sono combattuto.
Da un lato non vorrei fare ulteriori affari con Raiola, specialmente per un trentaseienne con il ginocchio disintegrato.
Però è Ibra.......


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Maggio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Ma x favore, non diciamo eresie...Un giocatore rotto di 37 anni, pur chiamandosi Ibrahimovic, può rimanere dov'è.
> Se proprio Rooney, che è dell'85...e che fà inspiegabilmente panchina...



Di anni ne ha 35, primo infortunio serio della carriera, ha dimostrato di essere un Top Player anche quest'anno.

Se viene al milan dovremmo baciare la terra su cui cammina, ci porta in dote minimo 20-25 gol e migliora tutti i compagni.


----------



## tonilovin93 (29 Maggio 2017)

Ragazzi mi spiegate la situazione ? Il maiale non fa rinnovare Gigio e noi per ringraziarlo prendiamo ibra?


----------



## admin (29 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Raiola a Sky: "Ibra rimarrà in Europa al 100%. Lo vogliono molti club e lui può giocare ancora 2 anni".
> *



Quando rientrerà precisamente?


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Raiola a Sky: "Ibra rimarrà in Europa al 100%. Lo vogliono molti club e lui può giocare ancora 2 anni".
> *



Midispiace, con Raiola non deve tornare.. anzi cerchiamo di sbolognare Abate ed Bonaventura.. non dobbiamo più avere a che fare con questo pizzaiolo


----------



## zlatan (29 Maggio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ibra e Morata, in questo caso risparmi i soldi dell'acquisto del Keita di turno e ti pigli il Papu al posto di Deulofeu (da sbolognare anche lui), già così è tanta roba perché non saremmo Ibra dipendenti ma avremmo un Ibra in più, secondo me è da fare e poi Ibra non si rifiuta mai ragazzi, peccato sia rimasto solo 2 annetti con noi ma lo vorrei rivedere da noi e vorrei chiudesse qui da noi a 37-38 anni.



Avrebbe dovuto prendere la 10 e diventare capitano nel 2012, ma quei 2 maledetti ce lo hanno venduto contro la nostra e sua volontà. Non avremmo vinto coppa e scudetti, ma avremmo avuto sempre una dignità. Maledetti


----------



## Julian4674 (29 Maggio 2017)

Ibra è un giocatore fuori scala, anche a 37 anni, anche con un ginocchio rotto. Detto questo se c'è una possibilità (resto scettico su questo) da prendere anche solo per il carisma e la mentalità vincente che può portare.


----------



## zlatan (29 Maggio 2017)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi spiegate la situazione ? Il maiale non fa rinnovare Gigio e noi per ringraziarlo prendiamo ibra?



Ma infatti è inverosimile. Raiola ha la fila per Ibra, anche da rotto, non può essere considerata una tassa per Gigio....


----------



## MarcoMilanista (29 Maggio 2017)

Certo la nuova dirigenza ambiziosa va a prendere un....vecchio rottame!


----------



## zlatan (29 Maggio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Certo la nuova dirigenza ambiziosa va a prendere un....vecchio rottame!



VEcchio rottame Ibra, mi pare che siamo totalmente fuori strada. Poi se prendi solo Ibra e nessun altro pur migliorando di netto rispetto a quest'anno, sarebbe da pazzi. Prendi Ibra come ciliegina, come capitano e come capo generale dello spogliatoio, lo prendo subito. Vatti a rivedere lo score di quest'anno nel campionato inglese, non francese o scozzese....


----------



## koti (29 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Raiola a Sky: "Ibra rimarrà in Europa al 100%. Lo vogliono molti club e lui può giocare ancora 2 anni".
> *


Boh, in Europa con quello stipendio, consideratà anche l'età e l'infortunio grave, non se lo potrebbe permettere quasi nessuna squadra.



Admin ha scritto:


> Quando rientrerà precisamente?


Non si sa di preciso, ma si è rotto crociato anteriore e posteriore, di sicuro almeno 6 mesi. Poi a quell'età... non penso lo rivedremo prima di gennaio/febbraio del prossimo anno.


----------



## zlatan (29 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Boh, in Europa con quello stipendio, consideratà anche l'età e l'infortunio grave, non se lo potrebbe permettere quasi nessuna squadra.
> 
> 
> Non si sa di preciso, ma si è rotto crociato anteriore e posteriore, di sicuro almeno 6 mesi. Poi a quell'età... non penso lo rivedremo prima di gennaio/febbraio del prossimo anno.



Conoscendo il tipo rientra prima di fine anno...


----------



## MarcoMilanista (29 Maggio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> VEcchio rottame Ibra, mi pare che siamo totalmente fuori strada. Poi se prendi solo Ibra e nessun altro pur migliorando di netto rispetto a quest'anno, sarebbe da pazzi. Prendi Ibra come ciliegina, come capitano e come capo generale dello spogliatoio, lo prendo subito. Vatti a rivedere lo score di quest'anno nel campionato inglese, non francese o scozzese....



37 anni, con un ginocchio fracassato. Vogliamo davvero puntare su di lui?


----------



## zlatan (29 Maggio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> 37 anni, con un ginocchio fracassato. Vogliamo davvero puntare su di lui?



Ripeto: se compriamo solo lui sarebbe da malati di mente. Se prendiamo Kessie Rodriguez Musacchio Biglia Gomez Morata e lui, dimmi dove devo firmare.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Maggio 2017)

boccio totalmente l'operazione. Dobbiamo guardare al futuro, Zlatan fa parte del passato e guardare sempre indietro non va affatto bene.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Maggio 2017)

A me, sinceramente, non garba l'idea. Voglio un attaccante dal lungo futuro e non uno vecchissimo e fresco di infortunio, per quanto forte.


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da *Repubblica* oggi in edicola, 29 Maggio 2017, nell'ambito del rinnovo contrattuale di Donnarumma, a dispetto di quanto sostenuto nelle scorse settimane, sembra che ci sia un forte consolidamento d'intenti tra Mino Raiola e la dirigenza rossonera, a tal punto che si è palesata una nuova clamorosa idea: riportare Ibra al Milan. Lo svedese vorrebbe chiudere la carriera nel club che ha sempre amato più di tutti, e quello dove si è sentito meglio. Ibrahimovic dovrà prima di tutto recuperare dal problema al ginocchio ma la suggestione di un ritorno in rossonero per chiudere a Milano la carriera lo affascinerebbe non poco.
> 
> *Raiola a Sky: "Ibra rimarrà in Europa al 100%. Lo vogliono molti club e lui può giocare ancora 2 anni". *



.


----------



## Crox93 (29 Maggio 2017)

Bisogna vedere come torna dall'infortunio.
Ma conoscendolo torna per spaccare tutto


----------



## Lo Gnu (29 Maggio 2017)

Ma non esiste al mondo!

Tutti stiamo odiando Raiola per la questione Donnarumma e ora gli diamo una mano per un altro dei suoi assistiti?

Alla luce della questione Donnarumma è un'idea fuori da ogni logica.


----------



## Pampu7 (29 Maggio 2017)

Non scherziamo


----------



## MarcoMilanista (29 Maggio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ripeto: se compriamo solo lui sarebbe da malati di mente. Se prendiamo Kessie Rodriguez Musacchio Biglia Gomez Morata e lui, dimmi dove devo firmare.



Io non sono d'accordo sul suo arrivo, sia da solo che in coppia...in nessuna maniera e formula.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Maggio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Raiola a Sky: "Ibra rimarrà in Europa al 100%. Lo vogliono molti club e lui può giocare ancora 2 anni".
> *



È più forte di me, lo prenderei pure se avesse una gamba sola


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ibra - Aubameyang davanti.
> 
> Vuoi mettere?



CIAO proprio !!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Maggio 2017)

Ibraaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Maggio 2017)

non lo vedo adatto per molti aspetti: età, recupero, costi, ruolo nel progetto, il maiale sempre in casa...

Però attenzione: parliamo di Ibra quindi un fuoriclasse assoluto e che muove un notevole interesse mediatico..sarà un caso che lo UTD dopo anni di campagne faraoniche e zero trofei quest'anno prende Ibra e comunque ne arrivano 3?..

Però ripeto, ci sono troppe ombre..


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Maggio 2017)

Ma basta dio Santo


----------



## luigi61 (29 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da *Repubblica* oggi in edicola, 29 Maggio 2017, nell'ambito del rinnovo contrattuale di Donnarumma, a dispetto di quanto sostenuto nelle scorse settimane, sembra che ci sia un forte consolidamento d'intenti tra Mino Raiola e la dirigenza rossonera, a tal punto che si è palesata una nuova clamorosa idea: riportare Ibra al Milan. Lo svedese vorrebbe chiudere la carriera nel club che ha sempre amato più di tutti, e quello dove si è sentito meglio. Ibrahimovic dovrà prima di tutto recuperare dal problema al ginocchio ma la suggestione di un ritorno in rossonero per chiudere a Milano la carriera lo affascinerebbe non poco.
> 
> *Raiola a Sky: "Ibra rimarrà in Europa al 100%. Lo vogliono molti club e lui può giocare ancora 2 anni". *



Leggo che purtroppo sembra ci sia un forte consolidamento d'intenti tra Raiola e la nostra dirigenza; avrei sperato che fossero stati tagliati tutti i ponti ma probabilmente cio non è possibile per la questione Donnarumma; a quel punto se non possiamo evitare Raiola un pensierino a Ibra non lo escluderei.......una coppia Ibra-Morata sarebbe devastante; sul suo ritorno al calcio giocato in piena efficienza non ho dubbi


----------



## zlatan (29 Maggio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Io non sono d'accordo sul suo arrivo, sia da solo che in coppia...in nessuna maniera e formula.



Per carità ci sta, sono punti di vista...


----------



## hiei87 (29 Maggio 2017)

Lo prenderei subito, anche rotto. Anche solo per metterlo nello spogliatoio. Senza contare l'impatto mediatico di un suo arrivo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (29 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da *Repubblica* oggi in edicola, 29 Maggio 2017, nell'ambito del rinnovo contrattuale di Donnarumma, a dispetto di quanto sostenuto nelle scorse settimane, sembra che ci sia un forte consolidamento d'intenti tra Mino Raiola e la dirigenza rossonera, a tal punto che si è palesata una nuova clamorosa idea: riportare Ibra al Milan. Lo svedese vorrebbe chiudere la carriera nel club che ha sempre amato più di tutti, e quello dove si è sentito meglio. Ibrahimovic dovrà prima di tutto recuperare dal problema al ginocchio ma la suggestione di un ritorno in rossonero per chiudere a Milano la carriera lo affascinerebbe non poco.
> 
> *Raiola a Sky: "Ibra rimarrà in Europa al 100%. Lo vogliono molti club e lui può giocare ancora 2 anni". *



Capisco benissimo quelli che affermano: non volete Raiola e poi volete Ibra? Diciamo che in certi casi con Raiola si può "scendere a patti" e questo è uno di quelli. In un colpo solo ci garantiremmo la permanenza di Donnarumma e l'approdo di un fuoriclasse che, in coppia con Morata o Aubameyang, e in aggiunta ad altri innesti, ci farebbe scavalcare subito Roma e Napoli. E ci porterebbe lì, ad un passo dalla Juve.


----------



## Casnop (29 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Capisco benissimo quelli che affermano: non volete Raiola e poi volete Ibra? Diciamo che in certi casi con Raiola si può "scendere a patti" e questo è uno di quelli. In un colpo solo ci garantiremmo la permanenza di Donnarumma e l'approdo di un fuoriclasse che, in coppia con Morata o Aubameyang, e in aggiunta ad altri innesti, ci farebbe scavalcare subito Roma e Napoli. E ci porterebbe lì, ad un passo dalla Juve.


Da quello che si percepisce oggi, Fassone tutto vuol fare fuorché andare alla pugna con questo soggettino. Può essere una strategia valida, l'unica cosa consigliabile è di muoversi con l'antidoto giusto: i morsi di quel serpente a volte possono tramortire.


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Capisco benissimo quelli che affermano: non volete Raiola e poi volete Ibra? Diciamo che in certi casi con Raiola si può "scendere a patti" e questo è uno di quelli. In un colpo solo ci garantiremmo la permanenza di Donnarumma e l'approdo di un fuoriclasse che, in coppia con Morata o Aubameyang, e in aggiunta ad altri innesti, ci farebbe scavalcare subito Roma e Napoli. E ci porterebbe lì, ad un passo dalla Juve.



Esatto! 

Prendere il colosso sarebbe la cosa più inteligente che potrebbe fare questa dirigenza e non solo per la questione Donnarumma, un bel biennale con opzione al terzo per poi restare nella sua cara milano per svolgere il ruolo di Team Manager della squadra, questa secondo me sarebbe una offerta molto difficile di rifiutare per l'ego di Zlatan, altro che qatar o cina..

Donnarumma
Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Suso Kessiè Tolisso Jack
Morata Zlatan​
Questo sarebbe un undici da Scudetto.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Maggio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Esatto!
> 
> Prendere il colosso sarebbe la cosa più inteligente che potrebbe fare questa dirigenza e non solo per la questione Donnarumma, un bel biennale con opzione al terzo per poi restare nella sua cara milano per svolgere il ruolo di Team Manager della squadra, questa secondo me sarebbe una offerta molto difficile di rifiutare per l'ego di Zlatan, altro che qatar o cina..
> 
> ...



togli conti e tolisso
Metti difesa a 3 con Manolas ( mio sogno) e Biglia o Fabregas al posto di Tolisso e lotti con la juve veramente.


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Maggio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> togli conti e tolisso
> Metti difesa a 3 con Manolas ( mio sogno) e Biglia o Fabregas al posto di Tolisso e lotti con la juve veramente.



Con la tua formazione la Juve ci apre come una cozza 
Già vedo i titoloni per Alex Sandro dopo aver fatto 3 assist e 1 gol contro il Milan


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Con la tua formazione la Juve ci apre come una cozza
> Già vedo i titoloni per Alex Sandro dopo aver fatto 3 assist e 1 gol contro il Milan



sei serio? 

Donnarumma 
Manolas Musacchio Romagnoli
Abate Kessie Fabregas Jack/rodriguez
Ibra Morata


----------



## markjordan (29 Maggio 2017)

dopo bacca e lapadula accetterei pure il ritorno di prati e chiodi (almeno vedrei rigori decenti)


----------



## __king george__ (29 Maggio 2017)

ot:ma Kessie? ora è finito il campionato...


----------



## Clarenzio (29 Maggio 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sei serio?
> 
> Donnarumma
> Manolas Musacchio Romagnoli
> ...



Ah ok, già giocare con Abate e Rodriguez non è come con Suso e Bonaventura. 
Comunque preferisco la formazione di Chrissonero con i terzini offensivi e sostituirei solo Biglia con Tolisso (che tra l'altro credo finirà in Inghilterra)


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Maggio 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ah ok, già giocare con Abate e Rodriguez non è come con Suso e Bonaventura.
> Comunque preferisco la formazione di Chrissonero con i terzini offensivi e sostituirei solo Biglia con Tolisso (che tra l'altro credo finirà in Inghilterra)



si può giocare anche con il 3 4 3, insomma di modi ce ne sono.
Quello che mi premeva sottolineare è che la difesa deve essere un bunker, solo così ci assicureremo di arrivare tra le prime della classe. Con un attacco importante e una difesa solidissima si arriva 3 sicuramente.
Per questo per me conti come terzino non va bene, meglio prendere uno come Manolas e giocare a 3 (insieme a Musacchio e Romagnoli sarebbe una difesa incredibile).


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Maggio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ot:ma Kessie? ora è finito il campionato...



dovrebbe far le visite mediche domattina in teoria.


----------



## Freddiedevil (29 Maggio 2017)

Ormai si è capito che Zlatan vuole chiudere da noi. E facciamogli chiudere sta carriera da noi.

Basta che Raiola dopo non rompe più le palle per Donnarumma chiedendo 8 milioni all'anno e l'80% della rivendita


----------



## wfiesso (29 Maggio 2017)

Ibra è uno dei migliori al mondo ancora oggi, ci sarà da vedere come sta dopo l'infortunio, però vado un Po contro corrente, solo io ho notato che lo united gioca meglio senza di lui? Poi altra cosa, sento gente disposta a sbarazzarsi di Gigio x non rivedere Raiola, ma allo stesso tempo chiedono ibra...


----------



## __king george__ (29 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> dovrebbe far le visite mediche domattina in teoria.



davvero? ottimo! non ne parla nessuno però


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Maggio 2017)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Capisco benissimo quelli che affermano: non volete Raiola e poi volete Ibra? Diciamo che in certi casi con Raiola si può "scendere a patti" e questo è uno di quelli. In un colpo solo ci garantiremmo la permanenza di Donnarumma e l'approdo di un fuoriclasse che, in coppia con Morata o Aubameyang, e in aggiunta ad altri innesti, ci farebbe scavalcare subito Roma e Napoli. E ci porterebbe lì, ad un passo dalla Juve.


Ibra viene da un bruttissimo infortunio, non sappiamo in quali condizioni tornerà. Se non preclude l'arrivo di Morata ben venga, ma se invece il nome grosso deve essere Ibra allora non va bene. Al di là del fatto che sia assistito da Raiola, l'incognita sono le sue condizioni fisiche.


----------



## zlatan (29 Maggio 2017)

Sogno:
Gigio Calabria Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Biglia Kessie
Suso Ibra Jack
Morata
Da scudetto....


----------



## Julian4674 (29 Maggio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Sogno:
> Gigio Calabria Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Biglia Kessie
> Suso Ibra Jack
> ...



tantissima roba, solo preferirei un terzino più esperto e calabria come riserva


----------



## Miracle1980 (29 Maggio 2017)

Ragazzi mi duole dirlo ma Ibra è finito. Per la tipologia di fisico ed infortunio è stata una botta tremenda. Se viene resta una trovata commerciale finalizzata ad un ''gran finale'' quando smetterà con il calcio (che conta...). Quindi che ben venga...ma stavolta per fare panchina oppure uomo spogliatoio.

Purtroppo, tolti Kessie e Musacchio, le scelte sui prossimi acquisti sono molto delicate. Non possono permettersi di fare buchi nell'acqua.
E sinceramente io non saprei chi prendere...nonostante il ''budget molto alto''.


----------



## zlatan (29 Maggio 2017)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> tantissima roba, solo preferirei un terzino più esperto e calabria come riserva



Si in effetti Calabria stona un pò in questa formazione, ma rimango convinto che in uno squadrone migliorano tutti...


----------



## Julian4674 (29 Maggio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Si in effetti Calabria stona un pò in questa formazione, ma rimango convinto che in uno squadrone migliorano tutti...



con ibra anche nocerino sembrava un fenomeo, figurati se non migliora calabria


----------



## luigi61 (29 Maggio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Sogno:
> Gigio Calabria Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Biglia Kessie
> Suso Ibra Jack
> ...



Come detto anche da altri prevederei un altra pedina a posto di Calabria (è bravo ma deve maturare, sarà pronto tra 1-2 anni); sono convinto che non ci discosteremo molto da questa formazione; dalle recenti parole di Fassone , che è notoriamente molto cauto ed avveduto, filtra che abbiamo un grosso budget a disposizione, ci saranno molti colpi anche non aspettati


----------



## Brain84 (29 Maggio 2017)

Lo prenderei solo se comunque non dovesse precludere l'acquisto di uno tra Aubameyang e Morata


----------



## Gekyn (29 Maggio 2017)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Lo prenderei solo se comunque non dovesse precludere l'acquisto di uno tra Aubameyang e Morata



credo che sia ovvio, o almeno spero, anche perchè non si può pensare di affidare al solo ibra, ormai calciatore 35enne con un brutto infortunio alle spalle, le sorti del Milan il prossimo anno.


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Maggio 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> credo che sia ovvio, o almeno spero, anche perchè non si può pensare di affidare al solo ibra, ormai calciatore 35enne con un brutto infortunio alle spalle, le sorti del Milan il prossimo anno.



Ragazzi, ma su Repubblica parlano di un possibile ritorno di Ibra tra 12 mesi, non già quest'anno.


----------



## Kutuzov (29 Maggio 2017)

Rottame e finito. No, grazie. Troppe incognite sul ginocchio, ed età avanzata.


----------



## alcyppa (29 Maggio 2017)

Secondo me un pensierino ad Ibra lo faranno se non si riuscisse a prendere il centravanti Top.

In quel caso potrebbero forse optare per un doppio colpo Dzeko (o Kalinic e similari) - Ibra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da *Repubblica* oggi in edicola, 29 Maggio 2017, nell'ambito del rinnovo contrattuale di Donnarumma, a dispetto di quanto sostenuto nelle scorse settimane, sembra che ci sia un forte consolidamento d'intenti tra Mino Raiola e la dirigenza rossonera, a tal punto che si è palesata una nuova clamorosa idea: riportare Ibra al Milan. Lo svedese vorrebbe chiudere la carriera nel club che ha sempre amato più di tutti, e quello dove si è sentito meglio. Ibrahimovic dovrà prima di tutto recuperare dal problema al ginocchio ma la suggestione di un ritorno in rossonero per chiudere a Milano la carriera lo affascinerebbe non poco.
> 
> *Raiola a Sky: "Ibra rimarrà in Europa al 100%. Lo vogliono molti club e lui può giocare ancora 2 anni". *



Ormai è tardi Ibra vai pure altrove , lo scorso anno ci hai snobbato continua a farlo .


----------



## Symon (29 Maggio 2017)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Di anni ne ha 35, primo infortunio serio della carriera, ha dimostrato di essere un Top Player anche quest'anno.
> 
> Se viene al milan dovremmo baciare la terra su cui cammina, ci porta in dote minimo 20-25 gol e migliora tutti i compagni.



Se sai fare i conti, se è dell'81 quest'anno ne ha 36 e l'anno prossimo appunto 37. E' vecchio, e i 20-25 gol diverranno sempre meno, e non sarebbe nient'altro che un peso: un giocatore che catalizza il gioco di una squadra (che fà giocare male) e che essendo vecchio perché uno nel calcio a 37 è stravecchio, in aggiunta è pure un attaccante, direi che può restare dov'è; Mi chiedo come Rooney accetti qst situazione di buon grado...forse perché sà che non durerà molto ovviamente.


----------



## Symon (29 Maggio 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> credo che sia ovvio, o almeno spero, anche perchè non si può pensare di affidare al solo ibra, ormai calciatore 35enne con un brutto infortunio alle spalle, le sorti del Milan il prossimo anno.



Sono 36...


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (29 Maggio 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Come riportato da *Repubblica* oggi in edicola, 29 Maggio 2017, nell'ambito del rinnovo contrattuale di Donnarumma, a dispetto di quanto sostenuto nelle scorse settimane, sembra che ci sia un forte consolidamento d'intenti tra Mino Raiola e la dirigenza rossonera, a tal punto che si è palesata una nuova clamorosa idea: riportare Ibra al Milan. Lo svedese vorrebbe chiudere la carriera nel club che ha sempre amato più di tutti, e quello dove si è sentito meglio. Ibrahimovic dovrà prima di tutto recuperare dal problema al ginocchio ma la suggestione di un ritorno in rossonero per chiudere a Milano la carriera lo affascinerebbe non poco.
> 
> *Raiola a Sky: "Ibra rimarrà in Europa al 100%. Lo vogliono molti club e lui può giocare ancora 2 anni". *



Cito un passaggio della lettera di Totti...''Oggi questo tempo è venuto a bussare sulla mia spalla''...

Credo che anche Ibra abbia ricevuto visite...
Trentasei anni,un ginocchio malconcio,sei mesi di cure per rimetterlo in sesto e poi l'incognita per il futuro...
Mi spiace ma questa mi pare più che altro un'operazione nostalgia...una copia di quelle che purtroppo abbiamo già vissuto con Sheva e Kakà...
Pensiamo a loro vedendoli sempre come i fuoriclasse che abbiamo ammirato per anni dimenticandoci che il tempo che passa logora e ''sminuisce'' anche il più grande dei campioni...
Per questo dico...''Grazie Ibra''...è stato un grande ed anche l'ultimo fuoriclasse che ha vestito la nostra maglia ma il tempo non si può fermare...meglio ricordare lo straordinario campione con nostalgia piuttosto che ''compatirlo'' solo per quello che è stato e che non sarà mai più...


----------



## Chrissonero (29 Maggio 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Cito un passaggio della lettera di Totti...''Oggi questo tempo è venuto a bussare sulla mia spalla''...
> 
> Credo che anche Ibra abbia ricevuto visite...
> Trentasei anni,un ginocchio malconcio,sei mesi di cure per rimetterlo in sesto e poi l'incognita per il futuro...
> ...



Nessuna incognita per il futuro, chi lo conosce sa bene che l'ego di Zlatan è la sua personalità e troppo forte per mollare, i medici hanno detto che tornera forte come prima e lui ha già detto che vuole restare nel calcio che conta almeno per due anni in più.. a quel punto per me non sarebbe una operazione nostalgia nel senso che oggi il Milan è un squadra in costruzione, una squadra orfana del leader, un contesto dove uno come lui potrebbe ancora fare la differenza tecnica, tattica e sopratutto mentalmente, sul aspetto fisico parliamo senza discussione di un atleta straordinario, poi certo chi pensa di vedere lo stesso Zlatan di 5-6 anni fa sbaglia alla grande, Zlatan per il Milan come Bucefalo per Alessandro Magno nella sua ultima battaglia, due stagione e tornare in champions prima di ritirarsi..


----------



## Konrad (29 Maggio 2017)

Con Ibra potrebbe segnare anche Bertolacci...


----------



## Mr. Canà (29 Maggio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Con Ibra potrebbe segnare anche Bertolacci...



Come il mitico Nocerino. 21 gol in carriera in serie A, la metà dei quali fatti in un'unica stagione con Ibra come compagno di squadra.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Maggio 2017)

Symon ha scritto:


> Se sai fare i conti, se è dell'81 quest'anno ne ha 36 e l'anno prossimo appunto 37. E' vecchio, e i 20-25 gol diverranno sempre meno, e non sarebbe nient'altro che un peso: un giocatore che catalizza il gioco di una squadra (che fà giocare male) e che essendo vecchio perché uno nel calcio a 37 è stravecchio, in aggiunta è pure un attaccante, direi che può restare dov'è; Mi chiedo come Rooney accetti qst situazione di buon grado...forse perché sà che non durerà molto ovviamente.



Ne fa 36 quest'anno ma li compie ad Ottobre, quindi significa che dovesse tornare a Gennaio (ma secondo me torna prima) avrà appena compiuto 36 anni, verrebbe dal primo infortunio grave della carriera e fin'ora ha sempre giocato da TOP PLAYER.

I 37 li farebbe il 3 ottobre 2018, ovvero tra due stagioni, di che parliamo?
Poi Ibra non è come tutti gli altri, Ibra è speciale, se vuole continuare è perchè sa che potrà tornare al top della forma.

Ibra un peso in questo Milan forse lo sarà a 45 anni


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Maggio 2017)

Per me Ibra può venire anche a 70 anni sulla sedia a rotelle. Già la sua "aura" all'interno dello spogliatoio sarebbe un qualcosa che ci manca proprio da quando lo hanno svenduto anni fa al PSG dopo l'addio degli altri giocatori storici, lasciando spazio a gente senza attributi e senza capacità di giocare a calcio.


----------

